# WTB - 3 JL Audio 10w6 v1 for my tri-plate



## cuznlucky (Nov 11, 2017)

WTB - I'm doing an old school 90's build and really want 3 JL Audio 10w6's to put in my JL Tri-plate. Running PPI amps so I need the v1 to make it all work. If anyone has any info to lead me in the right direction please let me know. Thanks in advance and Merry Christmas.


----------



## vinman (Feb 5, 2013)

Why those .... what's so special about them ? 

Happy Holidays ...... Vinny


----------



## cuznlucky (Nov 11, 2017)

LOL They work to get me the 4 ohm mono I need for the A1200.2 I'm running and they fit my tri-plate!


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

A600 with three w6 8s in a triplate was bonerrific to the 18 yo me


----------



## vinman (Feb 5, 2013)

cuznlucky said:


> LOL They work to get me the 4 ohm mono I need for the A1200.2 I'm running and they fit my tri-plate!



Very good tanx for the info , yellow triplate I suppose 

Happy New Year ..... Vinny


----------



## cuznlucky (Nov 11, 2017)

vinman said:


> Very good tanx for the info , yellow triplate I suppose
> 
> Happy New Year ..... Vinny


They are dual 6 ohm coil subs. 3 subs equals 4 ohm mono load for the amp.


----------



## vinman (Feb 5, 2013)

cuznlucky said:


> They are dual 6 ohm coil subs. 3 subs equals 4 ohm mono load for the amp.


I've used this moj since my first post ..... ehehe

The foam on my spares is a bit scuffed but doing fine 











Happy New Year ..... Vin


----------



## Cooter98 (Jan 31, 2018)

Wow, that is old school. Back in 96 or so I had 3-JLw6 on a PPI amp in the back of my camaro. First 3 10s then changed to 3-12s. But hit 135db with the 10s. Plus the PPI white amp with the pastel paint splashes was sick looking. God I wish we had cell phones so I could have pictures of that setup. Good luck with your build


----------



## cuznlucky (Nov 11, 2017)

Anyone out there got any? Please, I'm still hunting.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

There is one for $120 that I see on OfferUp, but it isn't exactly close to me, though I could talk to the seller see if we could meet up. PM me if interested.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

https://offerup.com/item/detail/380753484/?ref=Search


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

Are you still looking? I have two in boxes. Third one is pretty rough with scrape in the cone. They would all probably need new foam.


----------



## cuznlucky (Nov 11, 2017)

nyquistrate said:


> Are you still looking? I have two in boxes. Third one is pretty rough with scrape in the cone. They would all probably need new foam.


Guess it would depend on price, honestly. I have a set of Anniversary Editions but I'm interested. If you can send some pictures and what your looking to get out of them.


----------



## BigRed17 (Aug 26, 2018)

I've got three 8w6's


----------

